# Our new Hymer



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We managed it, pick up late January, all the searching, up and down the country, travel to Germany and we finish up getting one from a local dealer here in the dale.

1998, starline 640, Merc 2.9, 122bhp, cracking condition within the £17000.

Underfloor and underneath it is like a new van. Full of extras, cab air, cruise, mud flaps, water filter, manual sat dish, Truma saphir underfloor air con, new fridge freezer, underslung gas tank, new tyres, 2 solar, fantastic fan, full service record, sog, new shockers and springs

Fully winterised, heated waste tank etc, usual starline build.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Excellent, really pleased for you as I have, like many on here, followed your adventure around the country and websites. A good Christmas present to yourselves. 

There is on Facebook (for all its failings), a Facebook group called ‘the Hymer owners group’ which can be quite useful. It is a closed group, but open to owners, past, present and aspiring. Various levels of knowledge on there and some useful discounts for members.

Wish you many happy years of use and safe travels.

Davy


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

TeamRienza said:


> Excellent, really pleased for you as I have, like many on here, followed your adventure around the country and websites. A good Christmas present to yourselves.
> 
> There is on Facebook (for all its failings), a Facebook group called 'the Hymer owners group' which can be quite useful. It is a closed group, but open to owners, past, present and aspiring. Various levels of knowledge on there and some useful discounts for members.
> 
> ...


Thank you Davy, its been a struggle but managed to get one within the £17000 budget, hopefully its a good one, I have searched high and low as you know, will have a look at the owners group.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Good luck with your new Motorhome.:smile2:

I bet you cant wait to get it,good job January not far away!:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Finally!! Glad you're all sorted now Paul


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice one Paul...

It looks in better nick than the garage door behind it! :grin2:

Where's the first trip planned to?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That made me go have a look, wish I had a garage which needed door like that though.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

GMJ said:


> Nice one Paul...
> 
> It looks in better nick than the garage door behind it! :grin2:
> 
> ...


Cheers, not sure where the first trip is planned to, probably local to see how it performs.

We will be off to Warwick and Stratford in 2018 for one trip, Warwick castle is on the agenda.

Quite a few small campsites with plenty of open space, peace and tranquility.

Jedburgh is another trip we are planning, Caz is interested in Tudor history, Mary Queen of Scots etc.

Shetland isles is another one we are looking at already.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Welcome back!

Morph.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Many happy travels ahead, enjoy.

Oh, and you can now happily replace the "flogged it" on your profile. :-D

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Brilliant Coppo 

I’m almost as pleased as you my lovely one 

Our last van was the star line, Merc 

But we needed a garage for the hound from hell 

Happy motorhoming, maybe we could meet up again in the future 

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

aldra said:


> Brilliant Coppo
> 
> I'm almost as pleased as you my lovely one
> 
> ...


That wold be great Sandra, bonfire night next year?>


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You taking the **** ?

Coppo 

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

aldra said:


> You taking the **** ?
> 
> Coppo
> 
> Sandra


No, not taking the p--s, taking the pig>


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That’s what I thought >>

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats Coppo - wish you many happy trouble-free travels. From what I've read lately the older Hymers need less TLC than the newer ones.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

Glad you have found a motorhome that suits you, always the best idea.....ENJOY!!!!

Sundial


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've just seen this thread Coppo - what great news!

And the best Christmas present!! Health to enjoy


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Great news not.

This van purchase is not going ahead.

We agreed they would replace the shower/toilet floor, I even got them the details of the firm that makes a new floor for the B640, the firm GRP leisure were great as they didn't have the mould.
Derek from GRP leisure then contacted me a couple of weeks later to say he has sourced the mould and the price would £255 including postage.
However they just want to repair the tray now which has p1ssed me off completely, never paid a deposit on it so we have agreed to disagree.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So Sorry to hear that Paul, what a Pisser, back to square one.

hymer b 640 starline 1998, I'll keep me peepers open for you.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Looking for a german A class again now, preferably rear wheel drive, left hand drive, Iveco, Merc although would consider Fiat(winter tyres help traction)
Double bed transverse at rear, cab air con, separate shower, anything else is a bonus.

Went to see a starline 680 at SMC this week, 2001 model, very poor condition.

Like the Iveco twin rear wheelers any age, may do another German trip when I have a week off work, unless summat comes up here.

Anything considered if good condition and been well looked after, there is some crap about, phew.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

coppo said:


> Great news not.
> 
> This van purchase is not going ahead.
> 
> ...


That is a great shame, bloody annoying customer service from a dealer, especially as you had agreed the work needed & £255 is not going to break them!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Devonboy said:


> That is a great shame, bloody annoying customer service from a dealer, especially as you had agreed the work needed & £255 is not going to break them!


Yes I know, it was obvious they didn't want to take the old toilet/shower floor out though and then refit the new one. 
How can you repair a plastic one effectively?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/20-motorhome-chitchat/225178-arto-sale.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

For sale soon Paul http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/2821970-post21.html


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Look an excellent upgrade.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Having had a new one fitted in our Frankia which soon cracked exactly as the first one had I had the second one coated by The Caravan Medic. Another new one would probably have cracked just the same way again. Great job and much easier than all the farting about to fit a new one.

This is the bloke: https://www.neilthecaravanmedic.co.uk/caravan_shower_tray_repairs/


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Having had a new one fitted in our Frankia which soon cracked exactly as the first one had I had the second one coated by The Caravan Medic. Another new one would probably have cracked just the same way again. Great job and much easier than all the farting about to fit a new one.
> 
> This is the bloke: https://www.neilthecaravanmedic.co.uk/caravan_shower_tray_repairs/


Did you fit the new one Alan, its the support underneath that's the important factor and needs time and care getting right, if you just fit a new tray with exactly the same support underneath then it will crack again. Was the new one you had fitted a plastic or GRP one.
My opinion is take the old one out, see what you have underneath, get a bespoke GRP proper one made then fit this in the correct manner with full support below, it will not crack.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> For sale soon Paul http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/2821970-post21.html


Yes seen this, asked Val for the details, not sure about the concept of it and its hard to see how it works at first glance, a cracking job he has made of it.
Would like to have a nosey around it.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It was a year old van Paul so the dealer did it, but he did show me photographs of support they'd put under it. Two years later it had cracked in exactly the same places. Both times around the outlets. 

I believe that a flat surface flexing will be fine because the movement is small, and widely spread all in one plane, so that no particular part is being subjected to any great stress. But the outlets are slightly recessed and the cracks started on the small vertical plane of the recesses which rather than just flexing slightly out of shape is being stretched with a lot of force being applied to a very small area each time till fatigue gets it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

In my build, I built a framework for all parts but the bottom, for that I covered the bottom of the tray in cling film, then buttered it with mould proof silicone, offered it up, spread weight over the whole base evenly and left it a week, removed it, took off the cling film and refitted it once id completed any further jobs, once in use there was no movement at all.

In the CI Riviera the tray was cracked, I got a pro in who didn't have a clue, I chucked him off the job, I ended up getting some rubberised none slip paint made for the job, masked it off and did it myself, wasn't the prettiest thing, but it didn't leak again, got details if needed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I lied, that was my plan, but I did consider that it may still crack, and have to come out so this was my solution to both stabilise the 0.75mm thick tray, and have it removable should I ever have a problem, it had the extra plus of not having to hollow out the van floor to accommodate the drain recesses, if you zoom in on the centre pic you will see that there is a 3mm hole drilled, I couldn't physically measure where the trap would be under the van, so I positioned it inside, weighted it down and drilled right through the floor, then poked bright orange wire so I could see when under the van, I was hoping to have two traps, but one exited right over the chassis   it got a thick piece of plastic sheet bonded over the unused hole, superglued over that, then silicone over that, as although it could come out, it would have been a real PITA to do.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That's a very well thought out solution Kev. I like it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It was a real PITA Alan, prior to that all I had got done was site the batteries, I decided to work clockwise around the van from behind the drivers seat, LBs were going to be on the floor, and I built the bathroom to accommodate them, but changed my mind later, which gave me room to add a couple of map/book pockets made from spare curved doors, and, access to the wall to have all the switchgear, gauges and solar controller all easy to reach and see, so I just kept offering stuff up to see the fit, scribing the walls and ceiling, all the time thinking about this damned flimsy tray, I could have had a better one, but they were all about 150mm too long, so I had to work with what I had to keep the rough design working, the whole process was very illuminating, loved almost every minute apart from the sparky stuff, which I hated, not the fitting, that was fun, just working out the 12v fuses and cabling, mostly in the end I went for oversized cabling and fuses that would blow if even slightly overloaded, then at least I could go up in fuse size, it worked, nothing's caught fire yet, I'd do another but fitness lets me down, can't lift or kneel now for long.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Lovely pictures Kev, thank you for considering us who as you say use "Fruit Machines"

Just saw these in the attached image.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Fruit machines, like that, not sure I actually used that particular phrase, but may have, I tend to use that rather than apple, mac, or i******* as it is all encompassing, assuming that they all have similar issues in viewing certain things.

I see you attached that image, have you tried the embed option, just curious to see if I would have any issues if the situation was reversed, picture icon under the undo icon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This is what I see at the top of the reply box, not quick reply.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

just trying too see if we still get sup and sub byt using the html tags manually

1/2


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Fruit machines, like that, not sure I actually used that particular phrase, but may have, I tend to use that rather than apple, mac, or i******* as it is all encompassing, assuming that they all have similar issues in viewing certain things.
> 
> I see you attached that image, have you tried the embed option, just curious to see if I would have any issues if the situation was reversed, picture icon under the undo icon.


Imbedded from iPad Kev.

Jan had a better surgeon. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It was a real PITA Alan, prior to that all I had got done was site the batteries, I decided to work clockwise around the van from behind the drivers seat, LBs were going to be on the floor, and I built the bathroom to accommodate them, but changed my mind later, which gave me room to add a couple of map/book pockets made from spare curved doors, and, access to the wall to have all the switchgear, gauges and solar controller all easy to reach and see, so I just kept offering stuff up to see the fit, scribing the walls and ceiling, all the time thinking about this damned flimsy tray, I could have had a better one, but they were all about 150mm too long, so I had to work with what I had to keep the rough design working, the whole process was very illuminating, loved almost every minute apart from the sparky stuff, which I hated, not the fitting, that was fun, just working out the 12v fuses and cabling, mostly in the end I went for oversized cabling and fuses that would blow if even slightly overloaded, then at least I could go up in fuse size, it worked, nothing's caught fire yet, I'd do another but fitness lets me down, can't lift or kneel now for long.


Hi Kev

I often read your solutions to various motorhome build issues and am always impressed with your approach and resolution. I'm the sort of guy that knows what needs to be done and does try to attempt some of these jobs. The result is always "the five minute job" that turns into a five day one. I long ago realised that I was not cut out for this type of work. I would not say I'm useless but I often call on my local builder,electrician etc. to put right my bodge.

You may or not be interested but I was given a book at Xmas called "How to build a Car" by Adrian Newey, the Formula One designer. He started out about the age of five and later studied mechanical engineering including aerodynamics etc.. He is accepted by many as being the greatest Formula One designer of his time. I am fascinated by the way he went about his tasks and very envious of his talent. I am still reading this book and can see some of your methodology in his work.
It's worth a read if you ever have the time.

Yours in appreciation
Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Imbedded from iPad Kev.
> 
> Jan had a better surgeon. :grin2:
> 
> Terry


Let's hope so, and Hans, we should get an update later, we never hear from the man, but I feel we all know him through Gerty.

Right, I can see the picture as intended on my android phone and tablet, also my Win 10 laptop, next it would be good if one of you with fruit machines  could get yourself a free dropbox account and embed a picture from there to test that, Liz has a air 2, but I am clueless how to do anything on it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Terry (Teljoy) I am flattered by that, just looked on Amazon for the book, £9.99 robbing Bs, I'll keep my eyes open for it in the charity shops, we always wander in when on our jollies.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Thanks Terry (Teljoy) I am flattered by that, just looked on Amazon for the book, £9.99 robbing Bs, I'll keep my eyes open for it in the charity shops, we always wander in when on our jollies.


As I got mine (the hardback) as a Xmas pressie I did not have to worry about the price (£20). The problem is it is one of those books that you won't want to pass on so you may not find it.
Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought £20 was bad, look at this one taking the wee wee big stylee

https://www.abebooks.co.uk/Build-Ad...sed-_-PLA-_-v01&product=COUK9780008196806USED


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I thought £20 was bad, look at this one taking the wee wee big stylee
> 
> https://www.abebooks.co.uk/Build-Ad...sed-_-PLA-_-v01&product=COUK9780008196806USED


Yes that is extortionate, but that copy is coming from America . For someone such as yourself who likes a good problem to solve I think it would keep you engrossed. It is a very good quality hardback.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes I saw it was in the good old US of A but even the postage is extortionate Tel.

I might get someone to buy me a copy for my birthday.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Yes I saw it was in the good old US of A but even the postage is extortionate Tel.
> 
> I might get someone to buy me a copy for my birthday.


You won't be disappointed , or at least I hope not. You might even understand the diagrams and terminology. I struggled.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can grasp most things I can see Tel, it's the written word I can struggle with, like many I am a visual person, I watch a lot of mechanical stuff on YouTube.


----------

